# Baldwin CO. buck hit by car



## bossgobbler (Aug 21, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about this. I got an email this morning saying "Deer hit by a car between Cr 6 and Cr 8 South of Foley".


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Stands to reason, the rut should be going good in Alabama about now. :banghead


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

I have my doubts about that being a deer from Alabama unless there is a hole in the fence.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

looks doctored to me


----------



## sumnat2 (Jul 8, 2009)

I thought it looked strange as well buta guy I work with lives where the car hit the Deer and he said everyone there was in shock. That is close to the BonSecour management area and who knows there may be more in there. Amazing what them oysters and mullet do to the deer.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds legit. The guy that picked it has a thread on aldeer.com about it. He didn't hit it, but was behind the person that did so it seems.

STUD for sure!:bowdown


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i heard it was legit. i also heard there was another stud buck killed near there at the end of the season.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

seed deer from Minnesota were planted in south Baldwin county in the 1950's by a the south baldwin hunting club, then after waiting 20 some odd years they opened deer hunting south of hwy 98

The south baldwin hunting club usually killed a few of these big body monsters every year until the club was closed when they lost most of thier leases, most of them were killed down around Josephine and back west of there to miflin area and then east to perdido beach

Well, back in the 70's it was dog hunting only and still hunting and rifles were against the club rules

I think we helped spread the genetics around the area chasing them with with dogs, and I think the sorrento legend was also genetic offspring from the Minnesota deer that eventually swam across perdido bay

the deer on the west side of wolf bay in Mulberry Point would often run west and with a good cold nosed dog that would stay on a track for days and days the deer would often cross hwy 59 

So, those light colored big bodied deer with monster racks were oftern killed side by side with the dark grey swamp deer that were natives. seeing the 2 side by side hanging in the skinning shed you could easily see the differance


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the other one... This is from aldeer.com



This deer was killed in Baldwin County on Jan 30. Typical 12 pt with 4 non typical tines. This is one of the better deer to have ever come from this county.





















he other one


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

The hide (hair coat)on the deer in the original post kinda looks like it's from summer time or a warm climate


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Lots of farming down that way! I hear stories every year of big bucks over there, one of the longest spurred turkeys ive ever seen came from over there too!

Everyone would probablly crap ther pants if they really knew how many giants walked around there hunting land that you never see or get a picture of!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

If it was hit by a car they gut shot it after the fact. That deer looks huge to me...like a 225+lb deer. I'll have to see more proving picts or more proof before I beleive it.

The 2nd buck I can see that deer being from Alabama. It's big too but just has more Alabama buck characteristics.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I know the guy personally and have seen other pictures and I can guarntee that there is not a bullet hole on that entire deer.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

More pics as requested of the first one! The guy in the pics is the one that picked it up. Why so much disbelief?:doh


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Man alive thats a fantastic buck!!


----------



## seacraft (Jan 18, 2010)

i can assure yall that the second deer came from baldwin county,,,,


----------



## seacraft (Jan 18, 2010)

sorry,,forgot pics


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *seacraft (2/10/2010)*sorry,,forgot pics




Didn't know there were before and after pics! You should post those over on aldeer.com!


----------



## seacraft (Jan 18, 2010)

where is it on aldeer i'm trying to find it


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

Nat -- +1 - deer brought into Baldwin co....South Baldwin Hunting Club. (dog hunting).... I did belong to Lillian Swamp Hunting Club - we hunted north of 98 ..some deer in Baldwin &different parts ofAlabamacame from different northern states in the '50s - '60s. knew members of South Baldwin club - one shot/killed a big 12 pt if i remember right (point size) --just down Josephine roadsouth of98 - Poppy


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

Nat - +1 - deer in baldwin & other parts of Alabama came from different northern states in '50s - '60s.... knew some members of South Baldwin Hunting Club - dog hunting - one I know shot a big deer (12 pt ??) just south of 98 down Josep-hane Road. I hunted north 98 - Lillian Swamp Hunting Club - i was one of first members starting it... Poppy


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I remember one killed that weighed 255lbs, sure don't remember who killed it

it was pretty cool those old timers seeded the deer and then waited over 20 years to hunt

some of those old coggers are still around, but most are RIP

those were the good old days, because every drive there was a chance that someone would get a shot at a wallhanger......good to see the seed is still there


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I would risk totaling my truck out fer that stud!!!! He's a monster fer sure!!!


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

> *seacraft (2/10/2010)*where is it on aldeer i'm trying to find it


Look under the Trailcams and Pics section.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

the deer that was hit by the car has the kickers on the left brow tines, the trail cam picture deer has kickers on the right brow tines??????


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Slip Knot (2/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *seacraft (2/10/2010)*where is it on aldeer i'm trying to find it
> ...




I think it is titled "A bigger one from Baldwin County" or something like that.



http://www.aldeer.com/al_ubb/NonCGI/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=39;t=000510


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *auburn17 (2/10/2010)*the deer that was hit by the car has the kickers on the left brow tines, the trail cam picture deer has kickers on the right brow tines??????




The trail cam pics are of the 12 point in the second set of pictures...not the one hit by the car.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

Nat - sorry for my last post - the double post. kind-ofrecall 255# deer - do remember seeing some190#-220# + killed. those weresome good dog hunting days. I had my own dogs @ that time -lost them almost every weeken. I still hunt only now. Poppy


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

that deer was hit about 2-3 miles from my lease. i believe it. A friend of mine killed an 8 pt 150 yards from my property line a few weeks before season was out. He weighed 225 lbs.He was not a very old deer.And we have both seen bigger deer on our leases.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow! I hunted baldwin county for prob 4 years and never saw anything close to that! :banghead Both of them are trophy's for sure!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

That picture and story about this run over monster buck has been on the internet for a year now.

Alabama Game & Fish Dept. rep. told me that the deer was killed out West and the story about it coming from the Foley area was a hoax.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

> *bowdiddly (2/12/2010)*That picture and story about this run over monster buck has been on the internet for a year now.
> Alabama Game & Fish Dept. rep. told me that the deer was killed out West and the story about it coming from the Foley area was a hoax.


I think you are referring to a different deer. I remember when that one came out a year or two ago. 

I am pretty sure thatboth of thesedeer shown here are legit - I know one is. The one that was killed while hunting is being mounted at Long Spur Taxidermy in Summerdale. I'm not positive, but I am pretty sure that the one that was hit has beentaken to Long Spur Taxidermy to be mounted also.


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

I have hunted all over and I find it hard to believe that the first buck came from Baldwin County. Im fromNorth Monroe Countywhere some big bodied deer come from and in my experience if you put most "200" lb 8 points on the scales they turn into 165 lb'ers. Anything is possible but 150 inch+ bucks that weigh 200+ lbs are really rare in Baldwin County. We hunted 300 Acres up Hwy 59around BoatyardLanding in North Baldwin County this past year and I dont think we killed a deer that would break 160lbs. I have killed a bunch of deer andtheheaviest buck I ever killed in Alabama was 217 in Union Springs. I killed a buck in Ohio that weighed 255 and I have never seen anything close to that weight in Alabama. Most bucks I have seen in Baldwin County have thin horns and if you look at where this guy is holding the horns it looks like coke can size. Heck of a deer. The second deer looks more legit but a Monster in Baldwin County for sure.Like I said before anything is possible


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

By the way he had the deer scored yesterday and it scored 152 2/8.


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

No way is that first deer from south Baldwin Co....NO WAY!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Like I said earlier I know the guy persoanlly and fish with him on a regular basis. I talked to him the other day and it is legit.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

> *reel trouble (2/13/2010)*I have hunted all over and I find it hard to believe that the first buck came from Baldwin County. Im fromNorth Monroe Countywhere some big bodied deer come from and in my experience if you put most "200" lb 8 points on the scales they turn into 165 lb'ers. Anything is possible but 150 inch+ bucks that weigh 200+ lbs are really rare in Baldwin County. We hunted 300 Acres up Hwy 59around BoatyardLanding in North Baldwin County this past year and I dont think we killed a deer that would break 160lbs. I have killed a bunch of deer andtheheaviest buck I ever killed in Alabama was 217 in Union Springs. I killed a buck in Ohio that weighed 255 and I have never seen anything close to that weight in Alabama. Most bucks I have seen in Baldwin County have thin horns and if you look at where this guy is holding the horns it looks like coke can size. Heck of a deer. The second deer looks more legit but a Monster in Baldwin County for sure.Like I said before anything is possible


back in the 70's there weresome deer killed in South Baldwin that weighed over 200 lb and had heavy mass monster racks, I saw with my own eyes a buck that weighed 255lb but most of them weighed in around 200 to 225, I always called them the Minnesota genetics

and we also killed alot of rag horn 110lb swamp deer thast I always thought were native deer

and Bill Collector is not pulling your leg, this deer is a Baldwin County deer


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *itsme (2/13/2010)*No way is that first deer from south Baldwin Co....NO WAY!


How do you figure that, There has been 200" deer killed in Florida, hell South Florida at that.


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey like I said anything is possible. I know fallow deer were let go in the wild in Wilcox County back in the late 60's or early 70's and they crossbread with whitetails and they had some large bodied (250+) deer with strange antlers for a while but all the genetics bread out over time. No doubt IT IS POSSIBLE because theNorthern strand of whitetails are different animals than ourSouthern deer.They have to be large and heavy with heavy coats to withstand the harsh winterswhereas in the deep South it hardly reaches 32 degrees. I live in North Baldwin County now andIve seen some decent deer here.A buddy of mine ran over a High racked 11 point in the Bromley Area North of Spanish Fort on 225 right after season went out that probally would have scored 130". Tall tines but he probally weighed 160lbs. All of South Alabama agriculture changed from the soybeans and corn fields of the 70's and early 80's to the Cotton of the 90's and 2000's but I see alot of corn and beans coming backagain thanks to the rise in price and biofuels. Quail also suffered with these changes but their demise was moredue tothe spraying of cotton poison rather than a lack of food. I'd love to see both deer. Are they both at longspur Taxidermy?


----------



## g4orce64 (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh they are out there.

http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic435351-42-1.aspx#bm440372


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

they are there. but unless alabama changes their season you have to be one lucky person to see one much less get a shot.

i would rather people not believe because i don`t want lease prices going up.


----------

